# Woher bekommt man Lehm???



## PIPPI (17. März 2012)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

lese hier immer wieder von Lehm, hab mir auch schon den Kopf zerbrochen, hab aber noch keine Lösung gefunden....

Kann mir Jemand verraten woher ihr alle Lehm bekommt!

Kann hier fragen wen ich möchte, kein Mensch weißt woher man Lehm bekommt!

Evtl. habt ihr ja einen Tipp für mich. (Baumarkt, Ziegelwerk o.ä.)

Liebe Grüße
Geli


----------



## Joerg (17. März 2012)

*AW: Woher bekommt man Lehm???*

Hi Geli,
Ziegelwerk sollte eine gute Anlaufstelle sein.


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. März 2012)

*AW: Woher bekommt man Lehm???*

Hi Geli,
wenn wir Sand-Lehmgemisch brauchen, so 25%iger Anteil Lehm enthalten,
dann fahren wir in die Kiesgrube.
Da gibt es für ein paar Euro 2 Maurerbütten voll, geht allerbest.


----------



## RKurzhals (17. März 2012)

*AW: Woher bekommt man Lehm???*

Hi Geli,
nimm also einfach Sand, oder buddel bei Dir so tief,dass Du nur noch wenig Humus hast (oder hast Du nur Fels als Untergrund?). Alles das ist "Lehm".


----------



## Joachim (18. März 2012)

*AW: Woher bekommt man Lehm???*

Moin und Hallo!

Lehm gibts auch wieder als Baustoff - zB. beim Bau und Farbenkontor (Öko Bauladen) in Leipzig, Spinnereistrasse. Die versenden auch.

http://www.naturfarben-leipzig.de/naturbaustoffe/lehmbaustoffe/


----------



## PIPPI (18. März 2012)

*AW: Woher bekommt man Lehm???*

Hallo,

Danke für eure schnellen Antworten, dann werde ich morgen mal im Ziegelwerk anrufen, oder im Kieswerk nachfragen...

Liebe Grüße und einen schönen Sonntag
Geli


----------



## Echinopsis (18. März 2012)

*AW: Woher bekommt man Lehm???*

..ansonsten bei Hausbau (Aushub) etc...da kannst Du auch günstig fündig werden!


----------

